
Bitcoin: Ringing the Bell for a New Asset Class - rlalwani
https://ark-invest.com/research/bitcoin-new-asset-class
======
rlalwani
From Barrons - ARK Invest published a research report earlier this month, in
conjunction with Coinbase, calling bitcoin an “new asset class” altogether.

